# La notion de groupe d'étude pluridisciplinaire est-elle une solution à la complexité



## Giam_ (4 Janvier 2006)

Oui donc pour poursuivre un fil décousu, Jul29 et moi-même proposons une réflexion autour de thèmes qui intéresse les notions (en gros) de nature et de culture.

La nature appelant les notions d'espace et d'habiter (au hasard)
La culture quant à elle les notions de géographie et d'histoire (et ce que ça implique)

Pour ne pas faire dans le compliqué, je propose de partir sur une question qui m'intéresse directement puisque étudiant :

La notion de groupe d'étude pluridisciplinaire est-elle une solution à la complexité ?

Je soulève ici volontairement une question qui touche tous les domaines de compétences dites techniques pour éventuellement en extraire quelque chose de communs et par la même de théorique (pourquoi pas un dogme signé MacG, c'est ronflant non ?).

L'enjeu étant de créer une interface de travail entre des corps d'études qui aujourd?hui plus que jamais se tournent le dos.

Pour ne pas partir dans un monologue, je propose que chacun tire le fil et que cela construise pourquoi pas un truc intéressant.


----------



## golf (4 Janvier 2006)

Vous préparez une rave :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Si la réponse est oui, je propose de monter un groupe pluridisciplinaire pour m'aider à comprendre ton post...


----------



## Giam_ (4 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Vous préparez une rave :hosto:



Divaguation de l'esprit je ne croît pas  mais après une ou deux bières effectivement :sleep:


----------



## naas (4 Janvier 2006)

Ca me rappele quelque chose ... ou quelqu'un


----------



## Giam_ (4 Janvier 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappele quelque chose ... ou quelqu'un



Je suis encore trop jeune pour le bar, mais on m'y a poussé


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Dans la "Critique de la Faculté de Juger", Emmanuel Kant... non... euh, je reprends... 

La question qui est l'objet de ce fil que nous vous proposons Giam et bibi, est la suivante: 
Dans les domaines aujourd'hui complexes de l'aménagement de l'espace, de l'environnement, du paysage, de l'urbanisme etc., et de tout ce qui engage les pratiques liées au rapport nature / culture, pensez-vous qu'une seule catégorie "d'experts" soit à même de répondre aux questions posées, mais plutôt des équipes pluridisciplinaires ?

Autrement dit, pour paraphraser Clémenceau : 
- Le paysage est-il une chose trop sérieuse pour le laisser au paysagistes ?
- L'architecture est-elle une chose trop sérieuse pour la laisser aux architectes ?
- Le design est-il une chose trop sérieuse pour le laisser aux designers ?
- etc.

Tout témoignage d'expérience professionnelle, de formation ou autres est le bienvenue.
A vous lire


----------



## Giam_ (4 Janvier 2006)

La preuve en est qu'à plusieurs la pilule passe mieux  excellent comme entame !
J'avoue qu'au sortir d'essai et conférences de Heidegger : "Bâtir habiter penser", je me suis laissé aller aux grandes phrases. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

J'espère qu'on ne va pas être que les deux seuls clampins à animer ce fil....


----------



## Giam_ (4 Janvier 2006)

Je propose que l'on évoque également les questions qui touchent l'enseignement. 
À savoir comment sont gérés les questions de partage d'activité dans les pôles de travail ?
Les politiques pédagogiques des écoles à ce sujet ?

École des Beaux-Arts
École des Arts Décoratifs
École d'architecture
École d'ingénieurs
Ponts et chaussées
Université
IUT
ENS
EPFL
...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Moi je dis que si vous n'êtes pas les seuls à l'alimenter, vous pouvez craindre le pire...

Sans déconner. C'est du deuxième degré ? Nan, dites-moi. Siouplé.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dis que si vous n'êtes pas les seuls à l'alimenter, vous pouvez craindre le pire...
> 
> Sans déconner. C'est du deuxième degré ? Nan, dites-moi. Siouplé.



Nan, nan, on a décidé aux jouer aux intellos du bar... C'est pas gagné :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> La notion de groupe d'étude pluridisciplinaire est-elle une solution à la complexité ?



Les groupes d'étude pluridisciplianires, je les baise. Et la complexité, je lui pisse à la raie. (1)



(1) Bien sûr, c'est très excessif et très inélégant, mais j'aime qu'il y ait une phrase compréhensible par sonnyboy dans chaque thread.


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

Je commande une bière ...

Vous intellectualisez le concept de la cuite improvisée...

Introduction, développement , conclusion...on se fait une bouffe et on n'en parle plus...

ça va comme ça ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Les groupes d'étude pluridisciplianires, je les baise. Et la complexité, je lui pisse à la raie. (1)
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Bien sûr, c'est très excessif et très inélégant, mais j'aime qu'il y ait une phrase compréhensible par sonnyboy dans chaque thread.



C'est plus de l'amour, c'est de la rage....


----------



## Giam_ (4 Janvier 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> La nature appelant les notions d'espace et d'habiter (au hasard)



Pour poursuivre l'idée de départ, je propose à la pâture un morceau de "bâtir, habiter, penser" de Martin Heidegger :

Si nous prenons en considération ces rapports entre le lieu et les espaces, entre les espaces et l'espace, nous obtenons un point de départ pour réfléchir à la relation qu'unit l'homme et l'espace.
En disant "homme", je désigne le séjour dans le quadriparti (terre, ciel, dieu, mortel), nous séjournons auprès des choses elles-mêmes. 
"Les mortels sont", cela veut dire : habitant, ils se tiennent d'un bout à l'autre des espaces, du fait qu'il séjourne parmis les choses et les lieux - Et c'est seulement parce que les mortels, conformément à leurs être, se tiennent d'un bout à l'autre des espaces qu'ils peuvent les parcourir. (...) Quand nous faisons - comme on dit - retour sur nous-mêmes, nous revenons vers nous à partir des choses sans jamais abandonner notre séjour parmis elles - sauf par exemple dans les cas de dépression.

La relation de l'homme et de l'espace n'est rien d'autre que l'habitation pensée dans son être.


----------



## reineman (4 Janvier 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> Oui donc pour poursuivre un fil décousu, Jul29 et moi-même proposons une réflexion autour de thèmes qui intéresse les notions (en gros) de nature et de culture.
> 
> La nature appelant les notions d'espace et d'habiter (au hasard)
> La culture quant à elle les notions de géographie et d'histoire (et ce que ça implique)
> ...



tu veux dire est ce qu'il faut préferer etre tres instruit mais tout seul pour résoudre un probleme ou etre moins instruit mais a plusieurs?
j'vais chercher mon hachoir a cervelle...


----------



## Giam_ (4 Janvier 2006)

Tu as sans doute raison - Il est difficile de prendre du plaisir à réfléchir dans le vide.


----------



## nicogala (4 Janvier 2006)

Vous compliquez et embrouillez un peu les choses je trouve, au lieu de partir comme au début sur un concept simple...

Vous raisonnez en terme d'utilisation destructrice uniquement de l'élément "Nature" ?


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> Oui donc pour poursuivre un fil décousu, Jul29 et moi-même proposons une réflexion autour de thèmes qui intéressent les notions (en gros) de nature et de culture.


Devant l'utilisisation répétée du mot "notion", on se demande quel sens lui donnes-tu.
Ne faut-il pas traduire la phrase citée par : ... une réflexion autour de thèmes qui intéressent la nature et la culture.
D'ailleurs la culture qui va avec la nature doit être comprise comme l'agriculture n'est-ce pas ?
La lecture des posts suivants va m'apporter des précisions.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappele quelque chose ... ou quelqu'un



'tain, là, t'es vache, laisse lui une chance de se rattraper, il l'a peut-être pas fait exprès, le premier post de ce fil :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Enfin un fil intéressant, et pour ceux qui doutent, j'apporte ma caution à la problématique proposée et affirme que ça se tient.

Ceci dit, je reviendrai quand je n'aurai plus de caca sur les mains et que je serai remis de ma gastro.

Retrouvez les vendredis de la philosophie (France Culture) sur les podcasts radiofrance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2006)

Plus sérieusement, quelqu'un (A.E. Van Voght, en 1939, dans un roman intitulé "la faune de l'espace) à un jour proposé un concept appelée nexialisme qui seul pourrait à mon sens donner une solution viable à votre problème, qui est le suivant :

-un seul expert d'une seule discipline, vous avez pas confiance.
-une réunion d'experts pluridisciplinaire va rapidement tourner à la foire d'empoigne et à la querelle de chapelles.

Le nexialisme se présente comme la science de l'intégration pluridisciplinaire, vous devriez creuser de ce côté (et pour ça, Google est votre ami  ).


----------



## Giam_ (4 Janvier 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Vous compliquez et embrouillez un peu les choses je trouve, au lieu de partir comme au début sur un concept simple...
> 
> Vous raisonnez en terme d'utilisation destructrice uniquement de l'élément "Nature" ?



Tu as raison.

Il est toujours difficile d'autoalimenter son propre réflexion - néanmoins je pense qu'à y revenir plus tard, j'aurais sans doute et je l'espère l'esprit plus clair.

Pour ce qui est du raisonnement autour de l'élément nature, il est vrai que le principe de négation procède déjà d'une certaine subjectivité. Faut-il nécessairement entamer un dialogue entre le concept antique de nature et son concept moderne ?

Je pense que cela procède d'une étude totale de la question de l'emprise ou non de l'homme sur la nature. Et cela tend effectivement a complexifié le problème.

Mon prof de théorie de projet me reprochait ce matin encore de tendre à la complexité. Il a évoquer l'expérience de l'acquis. Marrant non ? pour un "scientifique", comme quoi rien ne situe exactement où l'on croit qu'il se situe.


----------



## naas (4 Janvier 2006)

tu quoque filius ?  :rateau: 
comprends rien :hein:


----------



## Giam_ (4 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Plus sérieusement, quelqu'un (A.E. Van Voght, en 1939, dans un roman intitulé "la faune de l'espace) à un jour proposé un concept appelée nexialisme qui seul pourrait à mon sens donner une solution viable à votre problème, qui est le suivant :
> 
> -un seul expert d'une seule discipline, vous avez pas confiance.
> -une réunion d'experts pluridisciplinaire va rapidement tourner à la foire d'empoigne et à la querelle de chapelles.
> ...




J'y ai vu une référence au structuralisme, je vais étudier ça.


----------



## nicogala (4 Janvier 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu quoque filius ?  :rateau:
> comprends rien :hein:


_Lorem ipsum dolor_ dirais-je...


----------



## Giam_ (4 Janvier 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> _Lorem ipsum dolor_ dirais-je...



À en juger par vos réflexions pseudo latine, je crois qu'il est tard et que tout le monde est fatigué.


----------



## quetzalk (4 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> -un seul expert d'une seule discipline, vous avez pas confiance.
> -une réunion d'experts pluridisciplinaire va rapidement tourner à la foire d'empoigne et à la querelle de chapelles.



Intéressant comme théorie.
J'aurais tendance à penser avec mon pragmatisme de bûcheron de l'âme humaine et par rapport à la question initiale, que les travaux pluridisciplinaires ne sont pertinents que lorsqu'ils sont : 
- inévitables
- et par la même n'existent que parce que les différents corps sollicités coopèrent *déjà* ensemble

Autrement dit, décréter par une autorité quelconque qu'il "faut" une collaboration pluridisciplinaire là  où elle n'existe pas n'aboutit à mon avis pas souvent à grand chose.

En médecine un des seuls exemples que je connaisse est la cancéro où depuis quelques années il y a une obligation (légale) de prendre certains types de décisions en comité pluridisciplinaire et cela a apporté une réelle amélioration dans la cohérence et la pertinence des décisions ; mais en fait cela ne fait qu'entériner ce qui était une "bonne pratique" de la part des gens les moins bornés des différents domaines concernés, et évincer ou limiter les pratiques incertaines d'experts plus ou moins auto-proclamés.
Autre exemple en addictologie, domaine annocé comme pluridisciplinaire, chaque spécialiste continue de faire comme avant avec ses méthodes propres, parce qu'il n'y avait aucune tradition de coopération avant que la pluridisciplinarité ne soit énoncée comme pseudo-règle.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Intéressant comme théorie.
> J'aurais tendance à penser avec mon pragmatisme de bûcheron de l'âme humaine et par rapport à la question initiale, que les travaux pluridisciplinaires ne sont pertinents que lorsqu'ils sont :
> - inévitables
> - et par la même n'existent que parce que les différents corps sollicités coopèrent *déjà* ensemble
> ...



Voici un exemple concret, merci Quetzalk. La question de la pluridisciplinarité doit d'abord se poser pour l'objet : doit-il faire ou non l'objet d'une telle approche, ou mieux : est-il adapté à cette approche ? Si on l'autoproclame comme un dogme, çà n'aboutit qu'à la cacophonie, à l'instar de ce que nous dit Pascal 77 plus haut. Il n'est pas besoin d'une équipe pluridisciplinaire pour établir le compte de résultat d'une entreprise, par exemple : c'est le boulot de l'expert-comptable. Sa compétence seule y suffit. 
L'exemple de la cancérologie de Quetzalk montre que "l'objet" s'y prête, voir s'impose. En tant que béotien total en médecine, ce que j'entends du cancer depuis au moins 20 ans montre que personne n'a su réellement le cerner et le définir. Je prendrais aussi l'exemple de l'urbanisme. C'est quoi l'urbanisme ? Pour cet "objet", la pluridisciplinarité s'impose presque comme une évidence.


----------



## quetzalk (4 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Je prendrais aussi l'exemple de l'urbanisme. C'est quoi l'urbanisme ? Pour cet "objet", la pluridisciplinarité s'impose presque comme une évidence.



Pour l'exemple de l'urbanisme - auquel je ne connais rien - est-ce que justement même si en théorie la réunion des compétences est souhaitable, chacun n'a-t-il pas tendance à penser que les autres pensent des conneries sur ce domaine (les architectes sur les politiques, les paysagistes sur les architectes, les gestionnaires de transport sur les économistes, les économistes sur les paysagistes, les ingénieurs sur... etc, etc...) ???


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'exemple de l'urbanisme - auquel je ne connais rien - est-ce que justement même si en théorie la réunion des compétences est souhaitable, chacun n'a-t-il pas tendance à penser que les autres pensent des conneries sur ce domaine (les architectes sur les politiques, les paysagistes sur les architectes, les gestionnaires de transport sur les économistes, les économistes sur les paysagistes, les ingénieurs sur... etc, etc...) ???



En fait comme tu le sous-entendais toi-même avec les médecins non-bornés et non-dogmatiques qui avaient compris avant les lois l'intérêt de la pluridisciplinarité : *tout dépend des personnes*. Et aussi pour être franchement pragmatique, le rôle important est celui du donneur d'ordre ou de son représentant qui saura orchestrer tout ce beau monde avec cohérence. Il y en a. J'en ai connu.


----------



## Nobody (4 Janvier 2006)

Concernant les enfants ayant des Besoins Educatifs Particuliers, l&#8217;intervention précoce est indispensable pour prévenir ou contrecarrer les risques de retard ou les retards avérés. L&#8217;intervention précoce implique une bonne coopération entre les services d&#8217;intervention précoce et les services éducatifs ; des équipes pluridisciplinaires bien coordonnées et partageant les responsabilités ; une attention non seulement à l&#8217;enfant mais aussi à sa famille et à la communauté ; une information claire et exhaustive sur les questions concernant les difficultés de l&#8217;enfant et une aide nécessaire de toutes sortes, y compris financière.

En ce qui concerne les Zones d'Education Prioritaires, en 1999, 869 Réseaux d&#8217;Education Prioritaires (REP) sont créés à partir des cartes des zones. Un réseau, c&#8217;est un ensemble géographique de taille restreinte regroupant un collège et toutes les écoles s&#8217;y rattachant et dont la population répond à certaines caractéristiques sociales. Ces établissements en ZEP bénéficient d&#8217;avantages : un nombre d&#8217;élèves par classe moins élevé ; des décharges de direction plus importantes (temps de décharge des directeurs doublé) ; des maîtres supplémentaires en surnombre ; des crédits pédagogiques supplémentaires ; un enseignant chargé de la coordination du REP. Ces avantages doivent permettre aux enseignants de mettre en place des activités plus individualisées et aux élèves d&#8217;obtenir des résultats scolaires identiques à ceux des élèves des quartiers plus favorisés.
Un réseau d&#8217;éducation prioritaire se compose en principe : d&#8217;un collège ZEP tête de pont ; d&#8217;écoles ZEP ; d&#8217;écoles non-ZEP mais envoyant leurs élèves dans ce collège.

Le projet de ZEP naît de l&#8217;initiative des équipes éducatives (conseils d&#8217;école et d&#8217;administration, enseignants, parents d&#8217;élèves, représentants des collectivités locales) et constitue la base d&#8217;un contrat entre les acteurs et leurs autorités de tutelle. C&#8217;est sur cette base que seront attribués les moyens et que seront évalués les résultats.
Formalisé en un document accessible à tous les partenaires, il fait apparaître : le diagnostique de départ et une détermination rigoureuse des objectifs ; le plan d&#8217;action, mettant en évidence les stratégies pédagogiques retenues, les modalités de leur mise en ½uvre, les partenaires de l&#8217;action, les moyens nécessaires, disponibles ou à mobiliser ; les modalités d&#8217;évaluation prévues dont la périodicité doit permettre, notamment, une régulation au cours de la réalisation ; un calendrier triennal.

Je ne suis pas certain que cela puisse aider mais comme on y retrouve de la pluridisciplinarité, l'aménagement de l'espace et du temps... A vous de voir.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Bien au contraire que çà fait avancer le fil. Il ne s'agit pas de s'enfermer chacun sa niche mais de prendre de la hauteur en voyant comment chacun expérimente la pluridisciplinarité dans son domaine, et ce qu'elle lui apporte, en bien ou en mal d'ailleurs.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2006)

ké purge ce fil....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Ce soir, on purge bébé....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ké purge ce fil....



Vraiment ? J'avais pourtant pris soin d'y laisser une intervention à ta portée.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment ? J'avais pourtant pris soin d'y laisser une intervention à ta portée.



Raaah putain j'avais pas vu !!!

Merci doc !!!

En voilà un qui bande encore !!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En voilà un qui bande encore !!!



On les subit déjà, on ne va pas en plus leur laisser le soin de se reproduire ! :love:


----------



## fredintosh (4 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Autrement dit, pour paraphraser Clémenceau :
> - Le paysage est-il une chose trop sérieuse pour le laisser au paysagistes ?
> - L'architecture est-elle une chose trop sérieuse pour la laisser aux architectes ?
> - Le design est-il une chose trop sérieuse pour le laisser aux designers ?
> - etc.



Le bar MacG est-il une chose trop sérieuse pour le laisser aux...


----------



## fredintosh (4 Janvier 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> Mon prof de théorie de projet me reprochait ce matin encore de tendre à la complexité.


non, pas du tout... :sleep: 



> Il a évoquer l'expérience de l'acquis. Marrant non ? pour un "scientifique", comme quoi rien ne situe exactement où l'on croit qu'il se situe.



A hurler de rire !  

Une autre blague, STP !


----------



## Luc G (4 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On les subit déjà, on ne va pas en plus leur laisser le soin de se reproduire ! :love:


Pourquoi pas : la reproduction conduira, parce qu'imparfaite, à la complexité et avec la complexité, y a des chances qu'un certain bordel émerge, on peut même rêver : un bar ???


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> Mon prof de théorie de projet me reprochait ce matin encore de tendre à la complexité. Il a évoquer l'expérience de l'acquis. Marrant non ? pour un "scientifique", comme quoi rien ne situe exactement où l'on croit qu'il se situe.



Continue comme ça et tu finiras au Gouvernement ! Tu réalises la peine que ça fera à tes parents ? Allez, zou ! File et qu'on ne t'y reprenne plus !


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Plus sérieusement, quelqu'un (A.E. Van Voght, en 1939, dans un roman intitulé "la faune de l'espace) à un jour proposé un concept appelée nexialisme qui seul pourrait à mon sens donner une solution viable à votre problème, qui est le suivant :
> 
> ...
> 
> Le nexialisme se présente comme la science de l'intégration pluridisciplinaire, vous devriez creuser de ce côté (et pour ça, Google est votre ami  ).




Van Vogt avait une âme de partouzeur né, c'est bien connu  D'ailleurs il a été traduit par Boris Vian, ce qui, pataphysiquement parlant, n'est pas indifférent même si je ne sais pas s'il jouait de la trompinette.

Tiens, plus généralement, vous pourriez me creuser l'importance du gelstat dans la scifi américaine des années 50-60 (Van Vogt, Sturgeon, etc.). Il doit y avoir de quoi. Pour peu que vous ameniez en douceur un parallèle explicatif avec "la lettre écarlate" justifiant la tendance au gelstat par le puritanisme de la nouvelle-angleterre, je suis sûr qu'il y a de quoi faire un best-seller. Reste plus qu'à trouver le titre. Quelques propositions en vrac (je sors de table  ) :

Mélangez-vous les uns les autres
Plus on est de fous, plus on dit
Tous pour un, garçon, un demi
L'équipe est sauvage
Monades urbaines et nomades ruraux, une anthropologie de la transhumance

etc.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Van Vogt avait une âme de partouzeur né, c'est bien connu  D'ailleurs il a été traduit par Boris Vian, ce qui, pataphysiquement parlant, n'est pas indifférent même si je ne sais pas s'il jouait de la trompinette.
> 
> Tiens, plus généralement, vous pourriez me creuser l'importance du gelstat dans la scifi américaine des années 50-60 (Van Vogt, Sturgeon, etc.). Il doit y avoir de quoi. Pour peu que vous ameniez en douceur un parallèle explicatif avec "la lettre écarlate" justifiant la tendance au gelstat par le puritanisme de la nouvelle-angleterre, je suis sûr qu'il y a de quoi faire un best-seller. Reste plus qu'à trouver le titre. Quelques propositions en vrac (je sors de table  ) :
> 
> ...



J'adore ce garçon. En tout bien tout honneur, hein ? Mais je l'adore ! :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Janvier 2006)

Comment concilier nature et culture ? En lisant Proust à poil dans son jardin.    

Désolé ! :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Comment concilier nature et culture ? En lisant Proust à poil dans son jardin.
> 
> Désolé ! :mouais:



En cette saison ?  T'es pas fou


----------



## Giam_ (5 Janvier 2006)

La notion de groupe d'étude pluridisciplinaire est-elle une solution à la complexité ?

À propos d'anthropologie :

"(...) En apparence, en effet, l'anthropologie de la nature est une sorte d'oxymore puisque, depuis plusieurs siècles en Occident, la nature se caractérise par l'absence de l'homme, et l'homme parce qu'il a su surmonter de naturel en lui."
Une anthropologie de la nature, c'est considérer selon Philippe Descola, bien plus que l'antropos, c'est considérée toute cette collectivité des existants liées à lui et longtemps reléguée dans une fonction d'entourage.

Peter Sloterdijk dans "république des êtres" affirme ("avec provocation"):

"L'analyse des interactions entre les habitants du monde ne peut plus se cantonner aux seules institutions régissant la société des hommes, ce club de producteurs de normes, de signes et de richesses où les non humains ne sont admis qu'à titre d'accessoires pittoresques pour décorer le grand théâtre dont les détenteurs du langage monopolisent la scène. Bien des sociétés dites primitives nous invitent à un tel dépassement, elles qui n'ont jamais songé que les frontières de l'humanité s'arrêtaient aux portes de l'espèce, elles qui n'hésitent pas à inviter dans le concert de leur vie sociale les plus modestes plantes, les plus insignifiants des animaux".

La question de l'emprise de l'homme sur la nature, comme vous l'aurez remarqué est on ne peut plus d'actualité.


Pour revenir à la question initiale :


« Le plus souvent notre réflexion théorique est une sous-catégories de la réflexion philosophique, ou alors une simplification de la réflexion historique » Gregotti V.

La discipline architecturale par exemple possède un statut de discipline artistique, pratique et scientifique. La complexité réside du fait que pour se construire, elle fait appel à d'autres univers cognitifs.

Le découpage même des disciplines est à la source du débat. Il existe des flous inters disciplinaires comme les spécialités scientifiques se confondent. 

« Dans un temps où l'accès aux savoirs se banalise, où la mémoire ce fait électronique, seule compte la capacité à créer des liens, à entrelacer les domaines disciplinaires et sélectionner l'information. De nos jours, la tentative de construire des unicum, assemblages de toutes les formes d'expression et de communication, est à la base des nouvelles recherches en informatique. (...) Seul l'entretien d'une incessante interactivité entre les différents composants du projet, capable de se confronter sans se confondre, de s'hybrider sans s'uniformiser, assure au processus une traduction architecturale légitime. » Viola A.

Un exemple auquel je pense, l'association Charlotte Perriand, Le Corbusier, Pierre Jeanneret


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En cette saison ?  T'es pas fou


Plus haut tu parles du gelstat, s'agit-il du gel des stats ? Ou du Gestalt...

 

En attendant, ce fil nous permet de sourire rien qu'en imaginant le bordel au sein de l'équipe pluridisciplinaire qui aurait été chargée de réaliser, par exemple, le château de Versailles...

 

Depuis plus de quinze ans, la pluridisciplinarité est une bonne distraction imposée aux équipes pédagogoques dans les collèges et lycées... Qu'en dire ? ? ?   Heu... Heu... Heu...


----------



## quetzalk (5 Janvier 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> LPour revenir à la question initiale :



Juste une remarque sur la forme : si tu souhaites que ce thread vive un peu et permette un échange intéressant, permets que je suggère :
- des posts un peu plus courts
- ne développant qu'un thème à la fois
- la limitation au strict minimum des citations
- et du coup privilégier le développement de réflexions personnelles plus que ces mêmes citations

Sinon ça va vite devenir un catalogue d'extraits indigeste et solitaire... 

Pour Loustic : et les Pyramides ? t'imagines les réunions... :affraid: :sick:


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2006)

J'ai pas le temps de m'apesantir, alors juste deux réflexions.

L'opposition nature-culture est évocatrice, mais dans le genre "marquée", on ne fait pas mieux. Je suis quasiment sûr qu'elle est, en elle-même, une source d'empoignade préalable. Mais bon, c'est pas grave.
L'interdisciplinaire, maintenant.
J'en ai fait pas mal, dans des contextes très différents. C'est toujours très compliqué. Il y a toujours une discipline qui tend à vouloir imposer ses concepts aux autres. La grande difficulté de départ, c'est donc de construire un language commun, et s'accorder sur des concepts opératoires utilisables par tous. Ça peut durer très longtemps. J'ai le souvenir d'un séminaire de deux ans sur la notion de "territoire", où on a pas su déboucher sur des analyses communes.
J'ai aussi le souvenir de groupes qui ont mieux marché. Sur les risques, notamment. Et sur la loi littoral, par exemple.
Y'a des gens très spécialistes de ça, en France, au Centre de Sociologie de l'Innovation de l'Ecole des Mines.
Et aussi un grand labo lyonnais, qui met en ½uvre parfois dans la douleur la pluridisciplinarité, c'est  RIVES (Recherche Interdisciplinaire Villes Espaces Société), un labo de l'ENTPE de Vaux en Velin.


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Plus haut tu parles du gelstat, s'agit-il du gel des stats ? Ou du Gestalt...


 Bon, faut que je monte un groupe pluridisciplinaire avec MM. Larousse, Grévisse (et Toys ?  )   

Je promets que, malheureusement, je le ferai encore, hélas  Si mes profs du primaire me voyaient, j'imagine déjà leurs réactions : "il a bien baissé, le petit luc !"


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aussi le souvenir de groupes qui ont mieux marché. Sur les risques, notamment. Et sur la loi littoral, par exemple.



Une condition nécessaire serait-elle que le thème de recherche n'est pas vraiment la spécialité ni des uns ni des autres, plus exactement, que les uns et les autres aient conscience qu'ils ont des grosses lacunes sur le thème traité ?

Dit autrement, est-ce que la pluridisiciplinarité est d'autant plus difficile que l'un ou l'autre des partenaires est persuadé qu'il est quasiment capable de se débrouiller tout seul sur le sujet ?


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Une condition nécessaire serait-elle que le thème de recherche n'est pas vraiment la spécialité ni des uns ni des autres, plus exactement, que les uns et les autres aient conscience qu'ils ont des grosses lacunes sur le thème traité ?
> 
> Dit autrement, est-ce que la pluridisiciplinarité est d'autant plus difficile que l'un ou l'autre des partenaires est persuadé qu'il est quasiment capable de se débrouiller tout seul sur le sujet ?



Oui, c'est clair, il faut avoir vraiment conscience que tu ne peux plus expliquer à toi tout seul un phénomène dont beaucoup de dimensions t'échappe. Donc il faut à la fois une posture d'humilité et une posture d'apprentissage.


----------



## Hippocampe (5 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Dit autrement, est-ce que la pluridisiciplinarité est d'autant plus difficile que l'un ou l'autre des partenaires est persuadé qu'il est quasiment capable de se débrouiller tout seul sur le sujet ?



Oui, oui et oui !!! 
C'est justement là qu'il faut être ouvert d'esprit et accepter l'idée que même sur un sujet que l'on connaît bien, on a pas non plus en mains tous les tenants et les aboutissants.

Histoire et sociologie, par exemple, ont des problèmes pour se comprendre. Les sociologues (heu non... certains que je connais, nuance... ne mettons pas tout le monde dans le même panier) n'entendent rien aux méthodes employées par la discipline historique. Et pour l'avoir vécu, cela donne une très grande incompréhension entre les participants d'un séminaire de recherche.

PS. devancée par Rezba...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

> En attendant, ce fil nous permet de sourire rien qu'en imaginant le bordel au sein de l'équipe pluridisciplinaire qui aurait été chargée de réaliser, par exemple, le château de Versailles..



Ce n'est en fait pas tant une boutade que çà, mon cher Loustic. Il y avait quelque chose de pluridisciplinaire là-dedans. On sait que Louis XIV aimait à faire venir Le Brun, Le Vaux et Le Nôtre aux sièges de Vauban pour qu'ils en apprécient "la disposition qui est fort belle" et que l'art des fortifications, notamment pour ce qui est des modelés de terrain, a servi à l'art des jardins. On sait aussi maintenant que Le Nôtre connaissait les recherches de Descartes en ce qui concerne l'optique et les météores (phénomènes de diffraction et de réfraction dans les jeux d'eau par exemple) et qu'il les a certainement utilisés à Versailles mais déjà à Vaux le Vicomte et surtout à Chantilly.


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2006)

C'est une sorte de paradoxe temporel de parler de pluridisciplinarité à cette époque-là. La nécessité - nouvelle - de faire converger les savoirs est le produit de la spécialisation des disciplines scientifiques entamée réellement au 19° siècle, à l'apparition de la "science moderne".


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est une sorte de paradoxe temporel de parler de pluridisciplinarité à cette époque-là. La nécessité - nouvelle - de faire converger les savoirs est le produit de la spécialisation des disciplines scientifiques entamée réellement au 19° siècle, à l'apparition de la "science moderne".



Le paradoxe était volontaire.


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2006)

Bon, mais trève de prolégomènes. Vous voulez quoi, exactement ?
Monter un groupe ailleurs et nous soumettre l'idée pour savoir si elle est bonne, ou comment vous pouvez la réaliser ?
Ou créer un groupe ici, qui fasse appel aux contributions des plus motivés, pour faire avancer un schmilblick ailleurs ?
Parce que, perso, j'ai pas suivi le "fil décousu" qui semble être le point de départ de celui-là.


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Le paradoxe était volontaire.


... et la perche tendue aussi.
 
(SM et Sonny, allez-y de vos commentaires...)


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> ... et la perche tendue aussi.
> 
> (SM et Sonny, allez-y de vos commentaires...)



Pas seulement, il y a pêcheurs et pécheurs : certains tendent la perche, d'autres attendent la perche.


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Parce que, perso, j'ai pas suivi le "fil décousu" qui semble être le point de départ de celui-là.



Ah tiens, pareil! 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, mais trève de prolégomènes. Vous voulez quoi, exactement ?



Je crois qu'on ne saura pas.
... 
Parce que je crois qu'ils ne savent pas non plus...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

(Bon.. note : me désabonner de ce fil  Et arrêter de cliquer "pour voir")

 

Bon courage


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

> Parce que je crois qu'ils ne savent pas non plus..



On se sentaient seuls... on a vu de la lumière... c'était le bar.... on est entrés... 

Enfin bref c'était une discussion purement désintéressée. Rhalala, dans ce monde mercanthile, dès qu'on demande rien, on est suspect... c't'un monde... j'te jure...


----------



## Hippocampe (5 Janvier 2006)

Effectivement, la question de départ est claire, mais là où ça devient confus, c'est le but. Vous voulez débattre de l'intéret de l'interdisciplinarité, de manière général ou vous êtes à la recherche d'autre chose ?? Parce dans le deuxième cas, c'est pas très clair...

A préciser si possible.



			
				jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin bref c'était une discussion purement désintéressée. Rhalala, dans ce monde mercanthile, dès qu'on demande rien, on est suspect... c't'un monde... j'te jure...



Heu j'ai vu passer des fils dans lesquels on nous demandait une participation active, histoire d'alimenter la réflexion d'une étudiante qui n'arrivait pas à faire un mémoire (et j'ai d'ailleurs donné de mon temps pour faire des corrections, annotations, etc... je peux pas dire que mes efforts purement désintéressés aient été estimés à leur juste valeur   ), peut-être certains membres veulent-ils savoir de quoi il retourne. Voilà tout.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, la question de départ est claire, mais là où ça devient confus, c'est le but. Vous voulez débattre de l'intéret de l'interdisciplinarité, de manière général ou vous êtes à la recherche d'autre chose ?? Parce dans le deuxième cas, c'est pas très clair...
> 
> A préciser si possible.



Non, non, c'est bien la première option issu d'un fil sur "Réagissez" à propos d'Autocad sur Mac et qu'on a "transféré" au Bar, où il nous semblait plus à sa place.


----------



## Hippocampe (5 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, c'est bien la première option issu d'un fil sur "Réagissez" à propos d'Autocad sur Mac et qu'on a "transféré" au Bar, où il nous semblait plus à sa place.



Puis-je me permettre de te demander de faire un bref résumé de ce fil, histoire de savoir dans quel contexte s'inscrit votre questionnement.

Et surtout, excuser mon ignorance crasse... Autocad... ça sert à quoi ?? :rose: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Puis-je me permettre de te demander de faire un bref résumé de ce fil, histoire de savoir dans quel contexte s'inscrit votre questionnement.
> 
> Et surtout, excuser mon ignorance crasse... Autocad... ça sert à quoi ?? :rose: :rose:



Voir les derniers posts de ce forum la.
Autocad est un logiciel de CAO-DAO (Conception assistée par Ordinateur - Dessin Assisité par Ordinateur) qui sert à faire des plans 2D (archi, industrie, design...) et fait aussi de la 3D (technique surtout).


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Janvier 2006)

et donc, comme je le disais dans le fil sur Autocad:

On a tenté le coup en ouvrant une agence d'archis "ouverte", et on a proposé à des professionnels des tous les métiers de la création de venir s'installer avec nous... il y a des graphistes, une styliste, des web designers, une paysagiste, un designeur produits, un photographe... c'est pas mal, ça fonctionne bien mais la réalité des marchés dans nos métiers fait que nous avons peu l'occasion de travailler ensemble, du moins pas sur tous les projets...

par exemple, ça fait deux ans qu'on a plus refait notre site, la proximité et le copinage faisant qu'on a pas le loisir de s'en occuper, nos opérations rentables passant en avant-plan...

par ailleurs, on a une saine émulation, mais ça nous fait aussi perdre un peu de temps...


----------



## Giam_ (5 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Juste une remarque sur la forme : si tu souhaites que ce thread vive un peu et permette un échange intéressant, permets que je suggère :
> - des posts un peu plus courts
> - ne développant qu'un thème à la fois
> - la limitation au strict minimum des citations
> ...



J'y suis allé peut-être un peu fort j'avoue... d'où peut-être la comparaison avec Nascarboy ou je ne sais plus qui de mon ami Golf 

Enfin pour répondre à la question (très pertinente) concernant le but éventuel de la question initiale, je dois avouer que, de mon côté, ce n'est pas tout à fait désintéressé,.
Effectivement je suis étudiant et il me faut une carotte pour avancer - avancer signifiant ici que mes études sont passionnantes certes, mais il faut bien tendre à quelque chose.

Pour être passé par la case agence plusieurs fois comme "simple technicien" et ayant participé comme stagiaire (heureusement) à l'aventure tramway du Mans (soit un étage d'immeuble entier avec ingénieurs, architectes, paysagistes, secrétaires, chef de pôle, représentant SEM quelques fois, et tout ce monde-là 35h par semaine pour les ingénieurs et les secrétaires  45-60 pour les autres.

Enfin bref, c'était le foutoir total. Les politiques ayant le mot sur les architectes urbanistes paysagistes (bref le maître d'½uvre, dans ce cas : 2 agences différentes) et les ingénieurs qui eux s'intercalent en disant que le calepinage des arbres est secondaire par rapport à leurs candélabres....:hein: 

Comprenez que je me pose la question : quel avenir pour moi dans ce merdier ?

Donc pour en revenir aux choses sérieuses ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et donc, comme je le disais dans le fil sur Autocad:
> 
> On a tenté le coup en ouvrant une agence d'archis "ouverte", et on a proposé à des professionnels des tous les métiers de la création de venir s'installer avec nous... il y a des graphistes, une styliste, des web designers, une paysagiste, un designeur produits, un photographe... c'est pas mal, ça fonctionne bien mais la réalité des marchés dans nos métiers fait que nous avons peu l'occasion de travailler ensemble, du moins pas sur tous les projets...
> 
> ...



Expérience passionnante mais qui doit pas être évidente, effectivement, question "business".


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

> our être passé par la case agence plusieurs fois comme "simple technicien" et ayant participé comme stagiaire (heureusement) à l'aventure tramway du Mans (soit un étage d'immeuble entier avec ingénieurs, architectes, paysagistes, secrétaires, chef de pôle, représentant SEM quelques fois, et tout ce monde-là 35h par semaine pour les ingénieurs et les secrétaires  45-60 pour les autres.
> 
> Enfin bref, c'était le foutoir total. Les politiques ayant le mot sur les architectes urbanistes paysagistes (bref le maître d'½uvre, dans ce cas : 2 agences différentes) et les ingénieurs qui eux s'intercalent en disant que le calepinage des arbres est secondaire par rapport à leurs candélabres....
> 
> Comprenez que je me pose la question : quel avenir pour moi dans ce merdier ?



Effectivement cela éclaire davantage ton propos.
Alors je résume : tu as connu une mauvaise expérience du monde professionnel, à travers, à te lire, une "usine à gaz". Est-ce le principe de l'interdisciplinarité qui est en cause ou plutôt un problème organisationnel ? Je pencherai pour le second cas. Dans le cas de projets complexes comme ceux-ci, le rôle du chef de projets est essentiel. D'abord pour faire l'interface entre la maîtrise d'ouvrage et la maîtrise d'oeuvre, et ensuite pour coordonner et prendre les arbitrages qui s'imposent. Un peu comme en Analyse de la Valeur en industrie, le chef de projets devrait être un "faux-candide", c'est-à-dire qu'il ne devrait pas être issu des métiers en présence, afin de ne pas avoir de prise de parti "corporatiste" ou de conflit d'intérêt conceptuel. 
Ensuite la prééminence des décisions politques est inhérentes aux métiers de l'aménagement de l'espace public. Les décideurs mettent en jeu leur mandant, avec l'argent des contribuables. Ces métiers sont aussi des métiers politiques (au sens de la chose politique, qui concerne la cité).


----------



## naas (5 Janvier 2006)

C'est quoi au juste vous voulez faire ? (sans animonité c'est jute que j'ai du mal à suivre  ) refaire un bauhaus version info de ce siècle ?


----------



## Giam_ (5 Janvier 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi au juste vous voulez faire ? (sans animonité c'est jute que j'ai du mal à suivre  ) refaire un bauhaus version info de ce siècle ?



À ce propos il faut que je lise Moholy-Nagy...quelqu'un a t-il la référence d'un livre ou texte(s) ?


----------



## Giam_ (5 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement cela éclaire davantage ton propos.
> Alors je résume : tu as connu une mauvaise expérience du monde professionnel, à travers, à te lire, une "usine à gaz". Est-ce le principe de l'interdisciplinarité qui est en cause ou plutôt un problème organisationnel ? Je pencherai pour le second cas. Dans le cas de projets complexes comme ceux-ci, le rôle du chef de projets est essentiel. D'abord pour faire l'interface entre la maîtrise d'ouvrage et la maîtrise d'oeuvre, et ensuite pour coordonner et prendre les arbitrages qui s'imposent. Un peu comme en Analyse de la Valeur en industrie, le chef de projets devrait être un "faux-candide", c'est-à-dire qu'il ne devrait pas être issu des métiers en présence, afin de ne pas avoir de prise de parti "corporatiste" ou de conflit d'intérêt conceptuel.
> Ensuite la prééminence des décisions politques est inhérentes aux métiers de l'aménagement de l'espace public. Les décideurs mettent en jeu leur mandant, avec l'argent des contribuables. Ces métiers sont aussi des métiers politiques (au sens de la chose politique, qui concerne la cité).



Ce n'est qu'une expérience, brodé là-dessus ne m'intéresse pas. Le passé est toujours important, mais il n'aide pas à construire objectivement l'avenir - sauf s'il est théorisé ou construit - À partir de cela on peut toujours broder, maintenant, l'idée est de savoir comment et pour aller où ? (je pense qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de dire avec qui) - le quoi en sera le fruit


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est qu'une expérience, brodé là-dessus ne m'intéresse pas. Le passé est toujours important, mais il n'aide pas à construire objectivement l'avenir - sauf s'il est théorisé ou construit - À partir de cela on peut toujours broder, maintenant, l'idée est de savoir comment et pour aller où ? (je pense qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de dire avec qui) - le quoi en sera le fruit



Ce n'est pas de la broderie : c'est juste l'expression d'une réalité concrète qu'il faut se coltiner tous les jours dans ce milieu professionnel. Je crois que tu balayes un peu vite la question de l'expérience, sachant effectivement toutefois qu'une expérience doit permettre de se projeter dans l'avenir plutôt que de lamenter avec des "ah si j'avais". L'expérience c'est quoi finalement ? La suite de nos échecs, digérés, disséqués, et qui nous grandissent.
Maintenant, la réponse à ta dernière question dépend surtout de toi... Pour construire l'avenir, il faut aussi faire confiance au temps.


----------



## Giam_ (5 Janvier 2006)

L'expérience, c'est ce que l'on a fait avec la technique que l'on possédai à un moment précis
Ce moment dont on se souvient
Donc l'expérience ne sert le futur que dans la mesure de l'acquis
Or l'acquis est par nature chez l'homme
L'homme est autre chose
Il se projette et par la même son espèce
Donc l'important n'est pas dans l'instant présent mais déjà dans le futur
Or quel futur est à imaginer ?
Tel est la question  désolé


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Désolé aussi. Mais je ne te suis plus très bien.


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé aussi. Mais je ne te suis plus très bien.



La bonne technique, ce n'est pas de suivre, c'est de précéder : on a moins de poussière dans l'oeil


----------



## Giam_ (6 Janvier 2006)

Sur ce, bonne nuit tout le monde - moi jsui out (partiels oblige) :sleep: 

J'y reviendrai plus tard, l'esprit reposé :rose:


----------

